# Waiting time for assesment?



## Aloysius (16 Oct 2008)

I "signed on" in Clondalkin social welfare office 11 weeks ago and have heard nothing back since. I heard there was a 8-10 week back-log but I assumed that was a maximum wait? No chance of contacting them, they don't answer their phones. My only option now seems to be to go down there and queue for an hour, probably to be told "Didn't we say we'd let you know? Can't you see I'm busy?"
Anyone else waiting?


----------



## gipimann (16 Oct 2008)

Delays of up to 4 months have been reported (not specifically at Clondalkin), due to the huge increase in numbers.

Letterkenny and Tallaght SW Offices closed their doors to the public a few weeks ago for a day to try to clear the backlog of claims.


----------



## Welfarite (17 Oct 2008)

Aloysius said:


> I "signed on" in Clondalkin social welfare office 11 weeks ago and have heard nothing back since. I heard there was a 8-10 week back-log but I assumed that was a maximum wait? No chance of contacting them, they don't answer their phones. My only option now seems to be to go down there and queue for an hour, probably to be told "Didn't we say we'd let you know? Can't you see I'm busy?"
> Anyone else waiting?


 
Your last line says it all! Every office has different waiting times adn these shorten or lengthen according to volumes coming in. If you do call down, you'll only be adding to the queues only to be told "your claim will be dealt with when we get to it (and while I'm dealing with you, it means I'm not getting claims authorised)" (or words to that effect!). go to the Community welfare Officer to apply for an interim payment.


----------



## Aloysius (17 Oct 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Your last line says it all! Every office has different waiting times adn these shorten or lengthen according to volumes coming in. If you do call down, you'll only be adding to the queues only to be told "your claim will be dealt with when we get to it (and while I'm dealing with you, it means I'm not getting claims authorised)" (or words to that effect!). go to the Community welfare Officer to apply for an interim payment.



Thanks.
Where would I find a Community Welfare Officer?


----------



## gipimann (17 Oct 2008)

Community Welfare Officers are based in local HSE Health Centres.


----------



## MandaC (17 Oct 2008)

Community Welfare Officers are in Rowlagh Health Clinic, and there is one at the Health Centre up beside the Swallows Pub up at Deansrath.  It depends on which part of Clondalkin you live in as to which one covers you.

A friend of mine signs on at Clondalkin, but was only waiting two to three weeks  for the claim to be processed, (started signing on end June), so maybe it is worth checking as to whether your paperwork has been mislaid as you must have lodged your claim only a couple of weeks later.


----------



## Aloysius (18 Oct 2008)

Thanks MandaC I'm not actually in Clondalkin at all, I'm in Lucan.
I also know someone who signed on in June and got an immediate response, seems there was a rush after that.
I would love to check on progress, but how? As I said they don't answer the phone


----------



## MandaC (18 Oct 2008)

Then your community welfare office is Sarsfield

http://www.lucanonline.com/information.htm

Other than calling in (and the Clondalkin office is like a zoo!) not really sure of what else to suggest if they dont answer phone.


----------



## shtanto (5 Mar 2010)

Aloysius said:


> Thanks MandaC I'm not actually in Clondalkin at all, I'm in Lucan.
> I also know someone who signed on in June and got an immediate response, seems there was a rush after that.
> I would love to check on progress, but how? As I said they don't answer the phone



You could try the 239 - it runs from Blanchardstown to Liffey Valley, but you're probably doing the right way at the moment. The 239 is a pretty rare bus, and it won't get you to the door of the office.

I noticed their new rather anti-social opening hours. Open after 2pm and shut again at 3:30? Please queue outside? 

At least the weather is improving!


----------



## Papercut (5 Mar 2010)

This thread dates back to *October 2008*! However, processing times seem to have shortened in Clondalkin since then?

  According to Mary Hanafin, the figures for Jobseeker claims on 13th February 2010 in the Clondalkin Social Welfare Local Office was:

  Claimload: 10,884
  Pending:      1,158
  % Pending: 11%

  The average Processing times for Jobseeker claims in January 2010 in the Clondalkin office were:

  Jobseeker's Benefit: 2.26 weeks
  Jobseeker's Allowance: 6.97 weeks

The number of JB/JA claims pending in the Clondalkin office as at 9th January 2010 was:

Jobseeker's Benefit: 1026
Jobseeker's Allowance: 346

  For a full list see here: http://www.kildarestreet.com/wrans/?id=2010-02-23.415.0


----------

